# AMNS Cold Smoker And Newbie to cold smoking questions



## dwaytkus (Apr 30, 2013)

OK I just got my first smoker.  A Masterbuilt 30 Electric.  I want to cold smoke some Landlock salmon so I need to purchase a cold smoker box.  I have been doing some reading and see there are a couple brands that are talked about.  The AMNS and ProQ.  I myself want to buy USA but I see SEVERAL posts about people having trouble staying lit.  Has this been resolved???

Also a smoking question.  I see in reading about cold smoking the temp is I believe 75-90 degrees.  Does using just this box achieve those temps?   

These question's could seem really dumb but like I said I am a newbie and appreciate it if you take it easy on me..lol

Dan


----------



## link (Apr 30, 2013)

I have the AMPS and really like it. I have not had an issue with it staying lit (once you get it properly lit) airflow is key.

I have used this for three batches of cheese and it put off very little heat. I am in Michigan so my outdoor temps here when i did these were still pretty cold.

It is a great product and easy to use.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 30, 2013)

dwaytkus said:


> Also a smoking question.  I see in reading about cold smoking the temp is I believe 75-90 degrees.  Does using just this box achieve those temps?
> 
> These question's could seem really dumb but like I said I am a newbie and appreciate it if you take it easy on me..lol
> 
> Dan


Welcome to the forum,  Cold smoking is smoking under 90°.  In some cases, trying to cold smoke in a small smoker can be a real pain without modifications especially with warm ambient temperatures.  A smoke generator can easily bring the internal temperatures up 20-30° or more.  If you find this to be too high a temperature for your needs and you don't want to modify your new smoker, try a different collector, simple as a large cardboard box, the possibilities here are endless.

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Tom


----------



## mountainhawg (May 1, 2013)

You probably don't even need to turn your Masterbilt on this time of year. Just use the AMZNPS. I have made lox with only the AMZNPS with dust and that throws out the lowest amount of heat, less than 10 degrees in my grill/smoker. Pellets burn hotter. The outside air temperature should be cool, 60F or lower. Your smoker sitting in the sun will warm up to above 90 degrees on it's own so be careful there. The last lox I made I smoked in the evening and in the shade until the sun went down. 

Read your other post on making Sushi. Don't know if you use cure for that, and do you know one should freeze fish for a week before cold smoking? Like pork, beef and poultry, fish can harbor the bad guys and get you and others quite sick or infected.


----------

